# Shop Made Coping Sled Plans



## jjciesla (Oct 20, 2007)

Here's a coping sled that is totally modifiable. The design document has a few options that can be incorporated if desired. It's very detailed and was created with MS VISIO. I also have it saved as a MS Word doc. The WORD file seems to be too large to upload. It's 822kb (394 zipped) The VISIO file is 333kb.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Nice Sled...


----------



## jjciesla (Oct 20, 2007)

Thanks Joe. How can I upload the design document so others can use it?
Jim


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

jjciesla said:


> Here's a coping sled that is totally modifiable. The design document has a few options that can be incorporated if desired. It's very detailed and was created with MS VISIO. I also have it saved as a MS Word doc. The WORD file seems to be too large to upload. It's 822kb (394 zipped) The VISIO file is 333kb.


Given that your file sizes are found to be too big for this site, is there another site that you can upload them to? Then, you could just provide Links to them.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi jjciesla

Send them to my email and I will try and rework them for you so they can be put on the forum...







jjciesla said:


> Thanks Joe. How can I upload the design document so others can use it?
> Jim


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Excellent jig and thanks for posting it! 

Corey


----------



## guyos (May 6, 2005)

Nice sled. 

I made one like that, but I had a few problems. If the base is 3/4" thick the sled is solid and stable, but I needed to use the xtreme collet extension to get the reach, and then I get vibrations. 

If I use a 1/4" base the clamp distorts the base and the workpiece twists a bit. 

I finally made one without a base and clamp but with the front fence that holds the workpiece. 

It works fine.

guyos


----------

